# MECA SQ Show @ Beach Autosound in Huntingon Beach, Ca - June 18



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Beach Autosound
18042 Beach Boulevard
Huntington Beach, CA 92648-1305
(714) 848-5400

Beach Autosound is hosting another SQ event.

PLEASE come out and show your support for SQ in the car.

Registration will start at 9 am

Judging will start at 11 am

Trophies will be given out at 4-6 pm

SQ entry is $30
Install Entry is $25
RTA Freq Out is $20

Contact me if you have any questions
[email protected]
(909)816-2640


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm planning on driving down. Who else is planning on competing? I've moved up to the modified class and hope some solid competition shows up 

See you guys there...

PS You may have seen the long A$$ build log Simplicity in Sound posted a couple of weeks ago, unbelievably that is my ride. I'd like to see how it stacks up against the SoCal crowd


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm planning on being there.

How can any of us compete against a Simplicity in Sound Custom Install!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

It's been in the 90's in Chico, Huntington Beach 60's??? Damn, I'll need to put away the shorts and flip flops and bring a jacket....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm planning on being there.
> 
> How can any of us compete against a Simplicity in Sound Custom Install!


with tons and tons of kitty porn


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

My system is in shambles but I will spit on it and rub it shiny just for you guys.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> with tons and tons of kitty porn


I better get started then


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

How'd it go? Got there too late.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

My ishuffle couldn't hang with the big boys. Next month, iNano!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I thought it went well I had fun and learned a lot what more could you ask for unless you went there to win.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks again Gary for the Thai Food!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> How'd it go? Got there too late.


This is all I know:

Modified

1st David Mennie (Team Hybrids)
2nd Michael Silverman (Team wash my car)
3rd Mike Little (Team Focal / Mosconi?)
4th Jimmy Rawdawg (Team socal strippers)

Modex

1st Gary Summers
2nd Scott Welch (Team Hybrids / Arc Audio)

There may have been more classes but I didn't get that info

Good turnout with some great cars. Mike Little's car has an amazing install. Bing really put his heart and soul into Mike's car. Check out the buiild log here on diyma.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was going to wash my car I even got up early to do it, but I got to rolling and I had a flat tire. So it was a no brainer get the flat fixed and show up with my dirty nasty car. :smoking:


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmmm...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rawdawg said:


> Hmmm...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Hmmm...


I spent enough getting three new tires and a alignment, I was okay taking my usual hit for having a dirty car.  

Oh I forgot you were going to pay. :blush:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, sounds like everyone had a great time  
I would have represented team Easter Egg! I wish I had time this weekend hehe


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

That's so funny!!! NOW THAT was the wrong excuse.




rawdawg said:


> Hmmm...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> This is all I know:
> 
> Modified
> 
> ...


I think I might have beat David *my Score was 75.75* that's what my score sheet says, when Todd gave the scores he said it was 72.5. Now I'm willing to take a hit for a dirty car, but I think 3.25 points is a bit excessive! :huh2:


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

That's a respectable score... for a dirty car. :thumbsup:
Have you noticed that Gary is always polishing his car at the beginning of a comp ?


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I think I might have beat David *my Score was 75.75* that's what my score sheet says, when Todd gave the scores he said it was 72.5. Now I'm willing to take a hit for a dirty car, but I think 3.25 points is a bit excessive! :huh2:


I still don't get the dirty car thing, it's a sound competition not show and shine...Anyway, I scored 78...How come you didn't come Craig


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I was planning to go, but my left foot/leg was giving me grief.
I was badly injured in a bicycle accident six years ago that resulted in nerve damage.
Kind of a monoplegic. HaHa

Hope to see you guys at the next one.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

sorry to hear that hope it gets better


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> I still don't get the dirty car thing, it's a sound competition not show and shine...Anyway, I scored 78...How come you didn't come Craig


The first time I showed up for IASCA they told me I didn't belong there because of my car so I'm happy that I even get to attend. 

Jim told me your score Todd said it was 75. Congrats again I thought it sounded great.



I guess I'm still a ratty ole alley cat


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

CraigE said:


> That's a respectable score... for a dirty car. :thumbsup:
> Have you noticed that Gary is always polishing his car at the beginning of a comp ?


Yes I see Gary polishing his car and getting it ejaculate. 

The big dogs also gave me some useful tips! 
I really appreciate that!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Is the above a typo because it sounds all sorts of wrong...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Is the above a typo because it sounds all sorts of wrong...


Are you referring to my attempt at humor?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

How many cars showed up? Pics?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> How many cars showed up? Pics?


I think it was fourteen and we usually don't have pictures.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Aubrey,

There weren't more than 7 or 8 total competing. I had my camera, but didn't take any pics


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ChicoOG said:


> Aubrey,
> 
> There weren't more than 7 or 8 total competing. *I had my camera, but didn't take any pics*


That always seems to be the case.


----------

